# mint cake



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχουν αναφορές στα ελληνικά στον γκούγκλη σε αυτό το βασικό δημιούργημα της αγγλικής  ζαχαροπλαστικής; Ούτε κέικ μέντας, ούτε κέικ με μέντα, ούτε τίποτα;

Κάποιος ειδικός που να ξέρει αν έχει εμφανιστεί επωνύμως στην Ελλάδα; (Αλλιώς θα πάθουμε ζάχαρο από την έρευνα...)








_Ζαχαροπλαστική έρευνα από τον γκούγκλη, εδώ._​Καλές συνταγές φαίνεται να έχει εδώ... ;)​
_Ο δοκιμαστής κέικ του φόρουμ σας._​


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Η μέντα δεν είναι από τα αγαπημένα συστατικά της ελληνικής κουζίνας και συνεπώς ούτε και από τα συνηθισμένα. ΄Οντως σπανίως υπάρχουν συνταγές που να χρησιμοποιούν μέντα ή σοκολάτα-μέντα σε βιβλία ζαχαροπλαστικής ελληνικά ή μεταφρασμένα. ΄Ερριξα μια ματιά στα βιβλία μου και δεν βρήκα ούτε αυτά που δείχνουν οι εικόνες ούτε και κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Επειδή συνεχίζω να ψάχνω, δεν βρίσκω το κέικ μέντας ούτε σε αμερικάνικο βιβλίο με διεθνείς συνταγές(έχει ακόμη και τους ελληνικούς κουραμπιέδες). Το κέικ μέντας πρέπει να είναι λιχουδιά μόνο για τους ΄Αγγλους, όπως για μας τα μελομακάρονα (ή το κοκορέτσι).


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2010)

@Daeman: Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχεις βάλει ακόμα σκρίνσοτ; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Το κέικ μέντας πρέπει να είναι λιχουδιά μόνο για τους ΄Αγγλους, όπως για μας τα μελομακάρονα (ή το κοκορέτσι).


Κοκορέτσι με μέντα.



crystal said:


> @Daeman: Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχεις βάλει ακόμα σκρίνσοτ; ;)


Εννοείς από τον Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς _με το αγριογούρουνο με μέντα_;


----------



## crystal (Jul 1, 2010)

Ναι, ναι!


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

crystal said:


> @Daeman: Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην έχεις βάλει ακόμα σκρίνσοτ; ;)


 
Πριν δεν προλάβαινα, και τώρα:






;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Πάντως στον Γκραντ Ριζόρτ της Λεμεσού, σου βγάζουν ένα *γλυκό μέντας* το μεσημέρι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2010)

Mint cake και δη Kendal mint cake, δεν είναι κέικ ή τούρτα με γεύση οδοντόκρεμα μέντα αλλά ζαχαρωτό με μέντα και ενίοτε με επικάλυψη σοκολάτας, το οποίο έγινε γνωστό επειδή είχαν πάρει μαζί τους στις προμήθειες ο Χίλαρι κι ο άλλος ο πως-τον-λένε όταν ανέβηκαν το Έβερεστ, γιατί λέει δίνει ενέργεια. Και σου φτιάχνει την αναπνοή, αλλά στην κορυφή του Έβερεστ τι να την κάνεις τη δροσιά;. Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι εν ΗΒ η μέντα δεν έχει, απ' όσο ξέρω, άλλη γαστριμαργική χρήση πέρα από σοκολάτα, Κεντάλειο μεντοπλάκα και σάλτσα για αρνάκι. Α, και τα καλύτερα σοκολατάκια του είδους είναι τα Fazermint, που είναι σουηδικά, όχι οι After Eight. 

Οι φωτό του δόχτορα δεν δείχνουν mint cake αλλά "chocolate mint" cake, κέικ μεντοσοκολάτας, όχι κέικ μέντας, και είναι βλέπω από αμερικάνικες κυρίως σελίδες, παραλλαγές συνταγών για πορτοκαλοσοκολάτα. Περί ορέξεως...

ΥΓ Και από τις μη γαστριμαργικές χρήσεις, η πιο χρήσιμη για καύσωνα είναι το υγρό σαπούνι με μέντα. Μιλάμε για πολλή φρεσκάδα, μα πάρα πολλή φρεσκάδα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Θησαυρός πληροφοριών. Είδα το Kendal mint cake, αλλά δεν μου είπε τίποτα. Τόσα χρόνια έρωτα με τις After Eight, μου ζητάς να τις απατήσω; Και: επειγόντως, μεντοσάπουνο!


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2010)

Έψαξα τις συνταγές για τις εικόνες 2 και 3 πιο πάνω και όντως έχουν εκχύλισμα ή άρωμα peppermint στη γέμιση. Και μένα για οδοντόκρεμα μου μοιάζει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2010)

έφτασε το μεντοσάπουνο...
(αυτή η μάρκα έχει πολύ ωραίες μυρωδιές, και το σάιτ τους πολύ ενδιαφέρον)
Με το μαλακό όμως, γιατί στα ευαίσθητα σημεία αφήνει μια παγωμάρα που διαρκεί, που διαρκεί που διαρκεί- spine tingling mint λένε κι οι ίδιοι οι δημιουργοί. 

Άλλο προϊόν για καύσωνα, σε όλα τα ελληνικά φαρμακεία, είναι το ζελέ ψύξης για τραυματισμούς. Το πιο παγωμένο απ'όλα είναι το Biofreeze, με μέντα. Δώδεκα ευρώ. Με αποτελέσματα σα να περιβάλλεσαι από πάγους. 
Αν δε σε δροσίσει ούτε αυτό, ε, τότε κάνε αίτηση να εργαστείς στο Ice Bar. Οι πελάτες επιτρέπεται 45 λεπτά, οι υπάλληλοι κάνουν δίωρες βάρδιες στο ψυγείο. Όταν είχα πάει ήταν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι Ρώσσοι. Από τη Σιβηρία, υποθέτω. 

Τα Φαζερμιντάκια είναι καλύτερα από τα Αφτερέιτ. Το λέω εγώ που προτιμώ να πλένω τα δόντια μου με μέντα, όχι να την τρωω.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 1, 2010)

Εγώ ήξερα μόνο τη μανία του Mr Creosote από τους Μόντι Πάιθον... <wondering mode on> Να πετάξω sto νήμα το αηδιαστικό γιουτουμπάκι;<wondering mode off>


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Εγώ ήξερα μόνο τη μανία του Mr Creosote από τους Μόντι Πάιθον... <wondering mode on> Να πετάξω sto νήμα το αηδιαστικό γιουτουμπάκι;<wondering mode off>


 
Υπάρχει ήδη: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=40018&postcount=44


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Εγώ ήξερα μόνο τη μανία του Mr Creosote από τους Μόντι Πάιθον... <wondering mode on> Να πετάξω sto νήμα το αηδιαστικό γιουτουμπάκι;<wondering mode off>


Ρίχ' το. Το μόνο που με σώζει από το να τρέχω τέτοια ώρα να βρω φαζερμιντάκια.

Thanks, d., με έσωσες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

Ποτέ πριν τις 8, όμως.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

Οβελίξ, πιες την μπίρα σου γιατί θα κρυώσει. :)​


----------

